# Water change



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

what chems do you put in after a water change


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Dechlorinator and Salt is what I do :nod:


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Tetra aquasafe


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

you should add a dechlorinator/stress coat. Salt is optional and can get a little tricky since it doesnt evaporate and you have to keep track of how much salt is in the water.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

i always add stress coat & stress zyme each water change, & for maintenance every week some amquel plus.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I do exactly what 808homegrown does


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

thank you all


----------

